# Ewen Maddock Fish Stockers Challenge



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

*Ewen Maddock Fish Stockers Challenge*

Catch - Measure - Photograph - Release

Saturday 23rd February 2013

_*Fishing Competition Prizes*_

Total Length of 2 x Bass - $250 Prize Pack from TT Lures & Z-Man Australia + 1 x Sun2Sea UV Protection Fish Culture Shirt.

Total Length of 1 x Golden Perch - Fibreglass Kayak Paddle from Rosco Canoes & Kayaks + 1 x Sun2Sea UV Protection Fish Culture Shirt.

Total Length of 1 x Saratoga - Ice Box from Tropical Ice Boxes + 1 x Sun2Sea UV Protection Fish Culture Shirt.

Total Length of 1 x Silver Perch - K-Rack Kayak loader from K-Rack + 1 x Sun2Sea UV Protection Fish Culture Shirt.

*Major Random Prize Draw*

1 x Fish Bandit Kayak inc. seat & paddle from Extreme Kayaks valued at $950 + More fantastic random prize draws from Tropical Ice Boxes, Roman Camping, Bass Action & Lively Lures

Contact EMFMI via email at [email protected] for entry forms, rules & regulations. Entry forms & a $50 entry fee for the event must be received 5 days prior to the competition date; a maximum of 50 anglers are permitted to compete with a first in, first served basis.
For inquires - Please phone President, Dave Brace on 0419 143 413
__________________________________________________ ____________________
*http://www.ewenmaddock.com.au *


----------



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

Gday All,
Ewen Maddock Dam located on the Sunshine Coast near Landsborough was suffering depleted fish stocks until 2010. In May 2010 a group of local anglers formed a fish stocking group and have been working hard to resurrect the angling potential of this dam. After 2 years of stocking the dam is now fishing well with plenty of small bass being caught mixed with trophy 50cm(+) fish from legacy stocking efforts. There are also 70cm(+) Saratoga and Golden and Silver Perch. To celebrate our efforts, the inaugural Ewen Maddock fishing comp will be held on 23rd February. For details go to www.ewenmaddock.com.au Even if you aren't interested in fishing the comp, come along and see the great displays and specials being offered by our sponsors, listen to the informative talks or just enjoy a BBQ and soft drink with some fishing mates. Info can also be obtained from [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in for this one already.

Excited!!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone else??


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a reminder to get your entries in ASAP


----------



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

yakfly said:


> Just a reminder to get your entries in ASAP


*PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS LAST YEARS COMPETITION DETAILS!!!*

I have started a new topic with this 2014 year's competition details. viewtopic.php?f=65&t=65167&p=695692&hilit=ewen+maddock#p695692

Kind regards

Dave Brace
EMFMI Competition Coordinatoor


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hang on
Are all your posts in these 2 topics?


----------



## Bracey (Jun 19, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Hang on
> Are all your posts in these 2 topics?


Hello Nick,

Your question is very valid, which I appreciate, however I don't know where your question is leading???

I apologies for not contributing to this site as much as I'd like, however I have very valid reasons that I feel I don't have to explain. Those who know me, know what I do quietly and I knowingly have the support by many, many members of this site if you are stating anything untoward my intentions and few contributing posts.

If you are a moderator on this site and feel like you need to remove my topics, please do so! However I know EMFMI would be greatly disappointed as this competition is aimed solely towards the kayak fishing fraternity and we need all the support we can get. All money raised from this event goes straight back into restocking two lakes with fish fingerlings on the Sunshine Coast for all to enjoy.

Kindest regards

Dave Brace


----------

